# VCDS ABS Long Code.



## sinemora08 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, new member here. I drive a 2013 Jetta 1.4 TSi CAXA which I bought used from a dealer that has clocked 75k, and I have driven it to 109K till date.

The car now have 3 warning on the speedometer. ABS/ESP/brake all side by side, and while every is normal, brakes working perfectly well car does not skid even at speed on wet road etc.. the lights are still a cause for concern and an eyesore.

I have scan the car using VCDS and found a 01130 error. Implausible signal, with no other error, speed sensor are good, brake pressure good. no leaks etc.. 

While doing research on this issue. I realise the 01130 error is very common, and people have remedy it through various method, and I am now in the process of looking into replacing the ABS module, and while researching this. I stumble on the subject of ABS long code which bring me here to seek possible advise. 

I use a code helper to generate a long code with my veh VIN, along with some basic some parameters, and the code generated seems a lot different from what is stored in my car.

This is what the car is using now. A6 3B 40 F8 11 26 00 FC 65 0F 02 E8 88 1B 00 80 20 10 00
This is generated by the helper. 00 00 20 00 09 26 00 FC 00 0F 04 E8 90 1B 00 80 00 00 00

The first few bytes seems out of place, as there are no configurable parameters in VCDS for byte 0, and 1, and byte 17 while hill assist is switch off (My last action using VCDS before have the errors months later). Byte 17 in my car is set to bit 4 which has no option. 

My car is suppose to drive with no hill hold. and no TPMS, (I have previously turn on and off hill hold and tpms). All safety function remain active and no changes made.

And. I hope someone here can tell me what are the option for byte 4? They are all just numbers.. What is byte 4 for setting use for?

I am trying to determine if there may be a possibility of someone messing up the coding maybe done some reset or something.

Appreciate any advise on the above and thanks for viewing.


----------

